# Bbs rs 16'



## eurofreshflaco (Oct 3, 2009)

Just want to know anyone who is running 16' bbs rs on a jetta preferably on a GLI if they can post pics cuz i really want to buy a set but dont know to go 16 or 17 inch


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Not sure which model jetta you have, so I'll toss up a mk2 and mk4 :laugh:


----------



## eurofreshflaco (Oct 3, 2009)

Seizures said:


> Not sure which model jetta you have, so I'll toss up a mk2 and mk4 :laugh:


SWEEET! yea i have a mk4 GLI in grey i want some and powdercoat the middle like a cherry red but dunno to get 16 or 17


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

If you goto ecstuning.com they have a black MK 4 with red RSs on air. It looks great, take a look.:thumbup:


----------

